
Rate My Site - www.winningnynumbers.com - mp3jeep01
http://www.winningnynumbers.com/
======
mp3jeep01
I ran into an old friend, who, believe it or not, had over 30 years (since
1977) of New York Lottery data...I asked him if I could play around with it
and wanted to see if I could garner interest on a site, so I threw this
together quickly on Drupal - so it's not perfect, and the design isn't great,
but, I didn't want to waste my time with something that I wasn't positive
would even have a crowd!

------
lionhearted
Hey mate, I went to adwords.google.com and used their keyword tool to see what
people are searching for. Here's some top results:

ny lottery - 450,000 January searches

nys lottery - 110,000 January searches

pick lottery numbers - 18,100

lottery past numbers - 14,800

new york lottery results - 12,100

Other interesting results: ny lottery org (12,100), nyc lottery (9,900), new
york lottery com (6,600), nyc numbers (3,600), www ny lottery org (2,400)...
and finally ny winning lottery numbers (1,000 - first mention of winning in
combination with the way I typed the words in).

So, yes, these terms are getting searched. A lot of people are looking for the
newest numbers, so if you could automatically have those post up, that'd add
value to your site. Now, the way you'll get traffic to this site I'm guessing
is SEO - so start thinking about a domain and keywords you want to go after.
Monetizing? Totally doable I'd imagine, but not sure how you'd go about it.
Links to playing or buying lottery something-or-other online might be good.
Maybe sit in a convenience store and ask everyone who buys a lottery ticket if
you can talk to them for a couple minutes, and ask them like five questions
about their interests.

Do people who play the NY lottery like horseracing? The Yankees? Hot dogs?
Going to Miami? It seems to me like you could get traffic with some effort,
and could monetize with some effort, but the effort thing is key here. You're
going to have to mess around and experiment to figure out the monetization
side, and going to have to spend some time getting pagerank and relevancy if
you want high traffic. But - it seems doable, and I'm going to guess you could
carve out a few hundred bucks a week without too much effort, which is pretty
cool. Good luck with the endeavor.

